# Very Funny



## ronhalling (Feb 17, 2016)

I DON'T CARE WHO YOU ARE OR WHAT YOU KEEP THIS IS THE FUNNIEST THING I HAVE SEEN FOR A WHILE. and since i don't have any credibility anymore posting it could not do me any harm  ............................Ron


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Had to pick myself up off the floor after reading that one. Very clever and genuinely funny. Thanks for making my day...

Mike


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 17, 2016)

You've restored all credibility with that one Ron. Pure gold!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 17, 2016)

haha good one Ron


----------

